# WiFi won't even turn on



## mikeybags (Sep 26, 2012)

Dorregaray told me to post this log to hopefully figure out my issue, so here it is!



> I just installed the camera-fixed version of CM9 on my newest touchpad (after my last was replaced under warranty). I installed everything and once I get the initial setup going, I can't get a wifi connection at all. I've read about issues and installed a fix I found on here too, but nothing seems to be working. I just get "Turning wi-fi on..." constantly and the wifi option is grayed out. All of the suggestions I've found seem to have to do with issues with disconnections, but I can't get a connection at all. It does work fine in webOS. This is with 2 different nightlies, as well as the new update camera fix version. I even completely uninstalled using ACMEUninstaller and reinstalled to see if that would work and still no luck.


My file is attached.

Have one from each different rom, if it matters.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

was it work with webOS?


----------



## mikeybags (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry, that was in the original post in the other topic. Yes, it works fine in webOS.


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll compare the dmesg with the one from my device later but now I'm seeing the line:

```
ath6kl_sdio: probe of [URL=mmc1:0001:1]mmc1:0001:1[/URL] failed with error -5
```
and I don't like it.
Could you try loading CM9 Alpha0.6 or Alpha2? The old CM9 builds were using different wifi driver. Maybe it will work for you.


----------



## mikeybags (Sep 26, 2012)

Dorregaray said:


> I'll compare the dmesg with the one from my device later but now I'm seeing the line:
> 
> ```
> ath6kl_sdio: probe of [URL=mmc1:0001:1]mmc1:0001:1[/URL] failed with error -5
> ...


No luck using alpha 2. I also tried out CM7 alpha 3.5 and I get ALL kinds of issues with that (the second it boots up I get a lot of things stopping unexpectedly (including android.process.media, with android.process.acore constantly closing as well). I can't even sign in on CM7 because the keyboard goes away when android.process.acore stops, so I can't get far enough to test the wifi.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

before flashing ur rom. try format system and data. and finally flash ur rom.


----------



## mikeybags (Sep 26, 2012)

before trying out CM7 alpha I used webOS doctor to completely reset the device. I then installed CM7 and got the above issues. Upgraded to CM9 alpha 0.5 (and made sure to factory wipe/wipe cache/wipe dalvik), and still the same problems.

One thing probably worth noting. Each time I install gapps along with it, and I'm making sure to use the right version (gb or ics), but when I get the TP going, the only gapps that are in the app drawer are the ones shown in the attached screenshot. Maybe I'm out of the loop but I didn't modify the file at all...where is Gmail, youtube, etc? It seems I'm having a wide range of issues and wifi is just one of them.

And this is doing things both through ACMEInstaller (I've tried every version now, though I only used 1 for CM7, used 2 and 3 for CM9), or applying via CWM.


----------



## mikeybags (Sep 26, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you may have slightly different radio card or because of something not being discovered properly. If it is possible install some terminal app on webos and get the dmesg and lsmod output. Maybe there will be some clue.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Dorregaray said:


> I think you may have slightly different radio card or because of something not being discovered properly. If it is possible install some terminal app on webos and get the dmesg and lsmod output. Maybe there will be some clue.


Gain root on webos and get the preware app and install the terminal and run it that way.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thro (Jan 28, 2013)

i have the same problem, posted in CyanogenMod Forum with no solution.

Wi-Fi always worked until 11-18 nightly it was fine for awhile then started acting up but was able to turn it on, now always stuck,. I restoredt back to alpha 2 to see if it would work, but no same problem. I tried different versions (CM7, CM9, CM10) using ACMEUninstaller and ACMEInstaller, Also used WebOS, went to settings/Device Info/reset options/ and ran Erase USB Drive and ran secure full erase. I reinstalled and still wifi will not turn on in android (works in webOS).

I have 2013-01-14 installed

I have attached dmesg from android and webos.

Thanks


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

mikeybags said:


> One thing probably worth noting. Each time I install gapps along with it, and I'm making sure to use the right version (gb or ics), but when I get the TP going, the only gapps that are in the app drawer are the ones shown in the attached screenshot. Maybe I'm out of the loop but I didn't modify the file at all...where is Gmail, youtube, etc? It seems I'm having a wide range of issues and wifi is just one of them.


YouTube and Gmail were removed from gApps at least 6 months ago. You can DL them thru Play Store.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mikeybags said:


> No luck using alpha 2. I also tried out CM7 alpha 3.5 and I get ALL kinds of issues with that (the second it boots up I get a lot of things stopping unexpectedly (including android.process.media, with android.process.acore constantly closing as well). I can't even sign in on CM7 because the keyboard goes away when android.process.acore stops, so I can't get far enough to test the wifi.


Have you tried installing the good old CM9 7/7 Nightly? This is what we used to prescribe in the long, long ago..

CM9 7/7Nightly:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3ddnavbd47afit7

gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip:
http://www.mediafire.com/?a0fk09q71ndmqmn


----------



## thro (Jan 28, 2013)

bryantjopplin said:


> Gain root on webos and get the preware app and install the terminal and run it that way.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I got wterm but can't figure out how to extract dmesg and lsmod output..

UPDATE: I figured it out uploaded to previous post


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

thro said:


> I got wterm but can't figure out how to extract dmesg and lsmod output..
> 
> UPDATE: I figured it out uploaded to previous post


Dorregary wanted it I wouldn't know what he was wanting. I just knew how to get it on webos sorry. Maybe he will see it soon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sauleh (Feb 3, 2013)

hello i face a problem of wifi in cm9 android i just install camera fix patch in clockworkmod chose zip file.

but camera not working and facing one more problem wifi not turning on.

i also try to reset it but face same problem please help me.


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

Got the same problem a week ago. Noting helped me, cm9 - cm10. wifi works in webos and don't work in android. Wifi in Android worked perfectly for months and suddenly stopped working without any modifications or updates.

<6>[ 443.108696] CMTP-ATH6KL v4.4
<3>[ 443.108715] board_sdio_wifi_enable
<6>[ 443.114565] wifi_power(1) 1.8V sdio: set load
<6>[ 443.119068] tenderloin_wifi_power: New regulator mode for 8058_s3: 1
<6>[ 443.126264] wifi_power(1) 3.3V
<6>[ 443.126583] wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V
<6>[ 443.134761] wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V
<4>[ 443.135074] wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
<4>[ 443.498377] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x01 (3 bytes)
<4>[ 443.507770] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1a (5 bytes)
<4>[ 443.511869] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1b (8 bytes)
<4>[ 443.518944] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x14 (0 bytes)
<4>[ 443.529203] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x80 (1 bytes)
<4>[ 443.529474] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x81 (1 bytes)
<4>[ 443.541910] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x82 (1 bytes)
<6>[ 443.541961] mmc1: new high speed SDIO card at address 0001
<3>[ 443.598711] ath6kl: bef2fd6c
<3>[ 446.099490] ath6kl: bef2fcfc
<4>[ 446.099507] ath6kl: bef2fcdc
<6>[ 446.114969] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.114985] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.116982] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.119846] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.122747] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.125644] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.128447] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.131304] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.134207] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.137091] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.139949] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.142802] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.145628] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.148491] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.151356] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.154317] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<6>[ 446.157094] ath6kl: bef2fbc4
<4>[ 446.160235] ath6kl: bef2fc94
<3>[ 446.163154] ath6kl: bef2fe14
<3>[ 446.166015] ath6kl: bef2fe44
<4>[ 446.168669] ath6kl_sdio: probe of mmc1:0001:1 failed with error -5
<6>[ 462.282740] adm_close port_id=0 index 0
<6>[ 478.764935] adm_close port_id=0 index 0
<3>[ 498.557702] board_sdio_wifi_disable
<6>[ 498.564551] tenderloin_wifi_power: New regulator mode for 8058_s3: 1
<6>[ 498.685586] mmc1: card 0001 removed

output from catlog:

02-18 11:35:07.449 E/WifiStateMachine(350): Failed to reload STA firmware java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '40 softap fwreload wlan0 STA' failed with '400 40 Softap operation failed (No such device)'
02-18 11:35:07.459 E/WifiStateMachine(350): Unable to change interface settings: java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '42 interface setcfg wlan0 0.0.0.0 0 down' failed with '400 42 Failed to set address (No such device)'
02-18 11:35:18.479 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:19.479 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:20.479 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:21.479 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:22.479 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:22.479 E/WifiStateMachine(350): Failed to setup control channel, restart supplicant
02-18 11:35:27.499 E/WifiStateMachine(350): Failed to reload STA firmware java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '43 softap fwreload wlan0 STA' failed with '400 43 Softap operation failed (No such device)'
02-18 11:35:27.509 E/WifiStateMachine(350): Unable to change interface settings: java.lang.IllegalStateException: command '45 interface setcfg wlan0 0.0.0.0 0 down' failed with '400 45 Failed to set address (No such device)'
02-18 11:35:27.509 E/WifiHW (350): Unable to open connection to supplicant on "wlan0": No such file or directory
02-18 11:35:28.509 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:29.519 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:30.519 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:31.519 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:32.519 E/WifiHW (350): Supplicant not running, cannot connect
02-18 11:35:32.519 E/WifiStateMachine(350): Failed to setup control channel, restart supplicant

netcfg shows all interfaces down except lo. No wlan0 interface.

wifi country is eu (never checked it before) and I can't change it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Try restoring your backup to eliminate possible corruption as an issue.


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

nevertells said:


> Try restoring your backup to eliminate possible corruption as an issue.


Reinstalled cm10, cm9 and cm10 again - no effect.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you letting Google restore your settings?

Are you restoring settings/apps via TIBU or other backup?


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

Colchiro said:


> Are you letting Google restore your settings?
> 
> Are you restoring settings/apps via TIBU or other backup?


Nothing restored in my case. Just wiped all the data.

The problem in ath6kl driver as I see. I have contacted ath6kl developers and they suggested to enable debug messages. But it does not work in runtime and I didn't found the way - how to add parameters for drivers at boot time.

This command should be applied to check the driver output:

modprobe ath6kl.ko debug_mask=0xffffffff
but modprobe does not want to work )even after adding 'uname -r' folder. Just saying that ath6kl not found.

EDIT:

loaded ath6kl with insmod, but parameter have no effect. Same error - 5 ( -EIO )


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

crea7or said:


> Nothing restored in my case. Just wiped all the data.
> 
> The problem in ath6kl driver as I see. I have contacted ath6kl developers and they suggested to enable debug messages. But it does not work in runtime and I didn't found the way - how to add parameters for drivers at boot time.
> 
> ...


I hope you realize that wifi drivers in the latest roms of CM9 and CM10 are rock solid for 99% of TouchPad owners. Or no one else is reporting the problem except yourself. You might try explaining in great detail exactly what you have been trying. You don't give much detail in your posts, so you could be doing something wrong and we have no way to point out your mistake without more and explicit details.

For a long time wifi was a hit or miss issue. If worked good for some and like crap for others. But since around July of last year, the latest ath6kl drivers were included in all the nightlies and WiFi issues disappeared completely. The July 7th CM9 nightly was considered the go to nightly for those having wifi issues.

I did see in the CM code review that J.C Sullins has submitted updated drivers(V4.4.1) which I guess he plans to include in his next release, be it another experimental rom or his first nightly of CM10.


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

nevertells said:


> I hope you realize that wifi drivers in the latest roms of CM9 and CM10 are rock solid for 99% of TouchPad owners. Or no one else is reporting the problem except yourself. You might try explaining in great detail exactly what you have been trying. You don't give much detail in your posts, so you could be doing something wrong and we have no way to point out your mistake without more and explicit details.


few users in this thread? problem not in the wifi driver itself, but communication. I tried to load webos wifi driver in cm (what a sick idea and that driver reported sdio bus operation failed - MMC stack returned: -110
cm driver says the same, - 5 means EIO (input-output).


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

new cm10 didn't helped.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you not get the part about posting in explicit details what you have done? It looks like to me you are trying to build your own roms. If that is the case, there are threads elsewhere that discuss full time building your own. If that is not the case, the post some details. And BTW, how does your wifi work in WebOS?


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

nevertells said:


> If that is not the case, the post some details. And BTW, how does your wifi work in WebOS?


wifi works well in webos, sites loading etc. Android even can turn it on. Advanced settings does not show mac address etc. There are logs from CatLog and dmesg from android loading.


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

<6>[ 20.062805] CMTP-ATH6KL v4.5
<3>[ 20.062914] board_sdio_wifi_enable
<6>[ 20.068119] wifi_power(1) 1.8V sdio: set load
<6>[ 20.072426] tenderloin_wifi_power: New regulator mode for 8058_s3: 1
<6>[ 20.081321] wifi_power(1) 3.3V
<6>[ 20.081862] wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V
<6>[ 20.087981] wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V
<4>[ 20.091582] wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
<4>[ 20.436714] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x01 (3 bytes)
<4>[ 20.443873] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1a (5 bytes)
<4>[ 20.446998] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1b (8 bytes)
<4>[ 20.456623] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x14 (0 bytes)
<4>[ 20.465493] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x80 (1 bytes)
<4>[ 20.465587] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x81 (1 bytes)
<4>[ 20.475728] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x82 (1 bytes)
<6>[ 20.481093] mmc1: new high speed SDIO card at address 0001
<3>[ 20.536819] ath6kl: temporary war to avoid sdio crc error
<6>[ 20.564383] acc_open
<6>[ 20.564415] acc_release
<6>[ 21.323305] btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>[ 21.323339] btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>[ 21.329231] btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>[ 21.353651] btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>[ 21.353690] btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>[ 22.462074] btuart_pin_mux: off
<6>[ 22.462109] btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>[ 22.462122] btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>[ 22.462131] btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>[ 22.462142] btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<4>[ 22.462179] hsuart_ioctl_set_uart_mode, speed 0x1c200, flags 0x9
<6>[ 22.462188] btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<3>[ 23.003156] ath6kl: timeout waiting for recv message
<4>[ 23.003181] ath6kl: firmware crashed
<6>[ 23.025883] ath6kl: crash dump:
<6>[ 23.025894] ath6kl: hw 0x30000582 fw 
<6>[ 23.025904] ath6kl: 0: 0x30000582 0x000015b3 0x008fc114 0x004f5b31
<6>[ 23.025914] ath6kl: 4: 0x008fc114 0x00060730 0x00000018 0x00002690
<6>[ 23.025924] ath6kl: 8: 0x00543560 0x00541010 0x00540410 0x00540000
<6>[ 23.025934] ath6kl: 12: 0x00000009 0x00000000 0x008eafa4 0x008eafac
<6>[ 23.025945] ath6kl: 16: 0x00917ca7 0x008e1038 0x00000000 0x00000000
<6>[ 23.025955] ath6kl: 20: 0x408fc114 0x005441b8 0x00000094 0x00540600
<6>[ 23.025965] ath6kl: 24: 0x808fc465 0x00544218 0x00540000 0xc08fc114
<6>[ 23.025976] ath6kl: 28: 0x8094618c 0x00544268 0x0054101c 0x00948468
<6>[ 23.025986] ath6kl: 32: 0x808e1049 0x00544288 0x00540000 0x0051b1b8
<6>[ 23.025997] ath6kl: 36: 0x808e1119 0x005442b8 0x00000000 0x008e2ee4
<6>[ 23.026008] ath6kl: 40: 0x808e163a 0x005442d8 0x00540000 0x00540600
<6>[ 23.026018] ath6kl: 44: 0x808e16bd 0x005442f8 0x00540d14 0x00000000
<6>[ 23.026028] ath6kl: 48: 0x408e0c24 0x00544318 0x00519291 0x000017a8
<6>[ 23.026039] ath6kl: 52: 0x00000000 0x00544338 0x00559301 0x00040020
<6>[ 23.026049] ath6kl: 56: 0x00000004 0x0000050c 0x00000000 0x008e2ee4
<4>[ 23.026387] ath6kl: Invalid address for debug_hdr_addr
<3>[ 23.026455] ath6kl: Failed to start hardware: -5
<3>[ 23.026541] ath6kl: Failed to init ath6kl core
<4>[ 23.026587] ath6kl_sdio: probe of mmc1:0001:1 failed with error -5

How I gets wifi firmware crash


----------



## brookheather (May 21, 2013)

Did anyone solve this problem as it has just happened to my son's Touchpad. Wifi is working fine on WebOS but it won't turn on in CM9 - I am running an older build. I did a full system reset but the problem persists. I haven't tried a full re-install yet but wondered whether a specific CM9 or CM10 build fixed this issue. The wifi stopped working out of the blue - nothing new was installed or changed and it has been working fine ever since I installed CM9 last year.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

brookheather said:


> Did anyone solve this problem as it has just happened to my son's Touchpad. Wifi is working fine on WebOS but it won't turn on in CM9 - I am running an older build. I did a full system reset but the problem persists. I haven't tried a full re-install yet but wondered whether a specific CM9 or CM10 build fixed this issue. The wifi stopped working out of the blue - nothing new was installed or changed and it has been working fine ever since I installed CM9 last year.


 You say you're running an older build, how old? I would suggest you make a backup , and upgrade to the latest nightly . If you still have problems after that, then uninstall and then do a clean install of the latest nightly. After that do an advanced restore from the backup you made. Only restore data using the advanced restore. Be sure you use acmeinstaller3 when you make the new clean install. Also be sure to clear both caches when you do the upgrade of the nightly. There is no way to know for sure why the wifi quit working, but the upgrade or the clean install should fix it.


----------



## brookheather (May 21, 2013)

nevertells said:


> You say you're running an older build, how old? I would suggest you make a backup , and upgrade to the latest nightly . If you still have problems after that, then uninstall and then do a clean install of the latest nightly. After that do an advanced restore from the backup you made. Only restore data using the advanced restore. Be sure you use acmeinstaller3 when you make the new clean install. Also be sure to clear both caches when you do the upgrade of the nightly. There is no way to know for sure why the wifi quit working, but the upgrade or the clean install should fix it.


Thanks very much - I have it working now. I uninstalled the old CM9 and installed the current CM10 build and it all worked fine. I didn't bother saving/restoring any data - it's good to have a clean TP again (before it gets filled with rubbish again).


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

brookheather said:


> Thanks very much - I have it working now. I uninstalled the old CM9 and installed the current CM10 build and it all worked fine. I didn't bother saving/restoring any data - it's good to have a clean TP again (before it gets filled with rubbish again).


Glad that fixed it. However, one should always do a Nandroid backup just in case something bad happens. Keep in mind, restoring just the data gives you back your apps, settings and their data. The fact that you uninstalled and reinstalled cleaned out all the garbage. You chose not to and that's fine too.


----------



## crea7or (Feb 18, 2013)

It looks like mine touchpad have some real problem as source of wifi problems. Because every boot it show me "preparing sd card".


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

crea7or said:


> It looks like mine touchpad have some real problem as source of wifi problems. Because every boot it show me "preparing sd card".


As long as that goes away after a time, that is normal. That is a routine that checks the SD card and fixes any issues it finds. If it never goes away or you get some sort of error message, then you have a problem. Go to the following link and read the first couple of paragraphs about it. That check was merged into the CM code, so you do not have to flash that patch now. The error checking of the SD card has nothing to do with WiFi.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you try to do something that utilizes your sdcard while the "preparing" message is visible, you could encounter an error, but that feature has been there for over a year.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> If you try to do something that utilizes your sdcard while the "preparing" message is visible, you could encounter an error, but that feature has been there for over a year.


+1


----------

